# My parrots bathing in the rain



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Just wanted to share. My parrots are so happy living here in Hawaii.

Makes my heart smile to see them bathing and flying in the rain here.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Way cool! Makes me miss my yellow front. Whenever she heard the shower she would come in & climb the curtain to get hers too.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Neither one of these two liked showers until we moved here. Then it was like magic!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How cute..I thought you had a macaw for some reason.....is your cockatoo stressed? Or just molting heavy?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I have two macaws, they live in different aviary though, they would kill my smaller parrots. 

Ginger is not moulting, sadly, she's a plucker. It was much worse when we lived in Alaska and is so much better here. Seems weird to look at her and say she looks better, but she does. She does still pluck a bit, but most of that bare spots is damaged feather follicles from her horrible plucking days. The feathers in much of that area will never grow back.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awww, too bad  Seems a lot of parrots do that!

Aha! So I was right, and you do have macaws...didn't think about size being an issue...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How neat.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ohhh I have to show this to my son. He wants birds so badly.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

They do this in the wild.We have hundreds here (native to Australia)Sulphur Crested Cockatoo's and they arnt a parrot.They are great pets but very noisy and their screeching is considered a nuicience in suberbs. Here they like to demolish our fruit trees and grain crops and considered a pest in places.
I like seeing them in the gum tree tops being the playfull clowns hanging upside down hanging from 1 leg  teejae


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

teejae said:


> They do this in the wild.We have hundreds here (native to Australia)Sulphur Crested Cockatoo's and they arnt a parrot.They are great pets but very noisy and their screeching is considered a nuicience in suberbs. Here they like to demolish our fruit trees and grain crops and considered a pest in places.
> I like seeing them in the gum tree tops being the playfull clowns hanging upside down hanging from 1 leg  teejae


I'm confused, sulfer crested cockatoos ARE a parrot...

And my Ginger is a citron crested cockatoo, not from Australia, but from the Island of Sumba in the Sunda Islands in Indonesia.

She can be loud, but not nearly as loud as many other cockatoo species I've run into. She's also a great talker.

They are considered a pest, but a very endangered pest. There is less than 1,000 left in the wild.


----------

